# Pigeons attacking another pigeon



## Jenny (Apr 28, 2002)

Hi Everyone,

As some of you know, there are two parent pigoens and a new baby pigeon living on the balcony under my window. I put food and water out for them twice a day, etc. Ok, sometimes, other pigeons fly down and try to eat the food. When this happens, the father lunges at the pigeons, and they just fly away. However, for the past hour, there is this one pigeon (he seems like he's very young because he makes that squeaking noise), who keeps coming back for the food. It's horrible, because the father is really attacking him, beind violent, biting his wings, etc. Then the pigeon will fly away and come back again and get violently attacked! So I went to my *other* window, and put out some seed for him, because I felt he must be starving to be willing to get attacked so much. He gobbled it down, and just as he was finished, both parents came over, surrounded him, and attacked him again, even though that is not their balcony. Any suggestions on what I should do? Do you think they might kill him? It's driving me nuts, because I feel sorry for the pigeon. 

**By the way, there is one fascinating footnote to this story. When this pigoen came by for the first time, naturally, I didn't like him because I'm very protective of my "family." So the father lunged at him, and then stood proud on the balcony. I noticed that the other pigoen was still around, and he was sitting one floor up on the balcony *above* this one. I, too, wanted the father to get rid of him. I opened the window, the father looked at me, I pointed up to the other pigeon, and amazingly, the father followed my finger, looked up, and flew up to the balcony! I swear to God, it was one of the most amazing things I've ever seen! He definitely saw that I was pointing up - isn't that amazing? has this ever happened to any of you, or do you think it was just a coincidence?


Jenny

[This message has been edited by Jenny (edited June 21, 2002).]


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hi Jenny,

Nice to see that you are communicating with your pigeon family!!









The "New" pigeon is a squeaker, i get ALOT of them and they are just learning to eat so they are always squeaking, You should see my balcony( a new squeaker comes to eat and 20 full grown pigeons will ATTACK!!)
After awhile they accept them in.
In your case i don't know but "your pigeon family" seem to deffend their area so it's pretty hard to stop them from doing this....

Just keep putting food out and hopefully the "squeaker" will get some!

Mary

[This message has been edited by maryco (edited June 21, 2002).]


----------



## Jenny (Apr 28, 2002)

Hi mary!

Thanks for the advice. After I wrote it, the pigeon finally left, but I just got back, and I looked out the window, and boom -there he is, getting attacked by the father. It's hard to watch, frankly. Hopefully, he'll get the message soon. I will put some more food on the other balcony for him, hopefully, they'll leave him alone. Oh, the pigeon family are now building thier 3rd nest! The first batch of babies are gone, and I actually miss them, you know? I'm not close to the new squab, because he's at the opposite endof the balcony, but the new nest is under my window again, so I'll be close with the new ones.
Thanks Mary!

jenny



> Originally posted by maryco:
> *Hi Jenny,
> 
> Nice to see that you are communicating with your pigeon family!!
> ...


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Looks like you will have a BIG pigeon family!!









Mary


----------



## kristy (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by Jenny:
> *has this ever happened to any of you, or do you think it was just a coincidence?*


I tried that today with our Momma and the Evil Brown that was hurting her babies - I pointed up, and Momma looked up, and I think she knew what I was saying, but she didn't fly up because she was guarding her babies.

But yes, I felt we communicated the same way.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 28, 2002)

Quick update to that problem with that pigeon getting attacked by parents. I simply do not know what to do. The pigeon will simply not stop trying to enter the balcony with the parents and the new nest. He gets attacked, and comes back every hour only to be attacked again. I don't know why he would subject himself to this. Can pigeons be retarded? I don't feed him anymore, because the parents go over to the other balcony and knock his food over, so it's useless. Will they *ever* allow him to hang out with them? I think he's lost his parents or something. Or will he just give up? It's totally distracting, plus, the mother just dropped *another* two eggs. This other pigeon is totally disrupting the order of my pigeon family. Any advice? Keep in mind that I cannot feed this pigeon, because the pigeon family are on a hidden balcony, so it's cool for me to feed them. But this other pigeon goes onto the fire escape on the other side of the balcony, which is totally exposed, so I couldn't feed him if I wanted to. It's driving me nuts!

Jenny


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

Jenny,
The "outsider" knows there is food there and he is probably not in good shape so he desperately wants to get to it.
That is the problem with feeding pigeons on a balconey. You can't keep the ones you don't want there, away.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Thats so true!
I had 2 pigeons at first and now it's up to 140








As long as you keep putting food out they will come, and when more come the "family" will soon give up..



> Originally posted by fred2344:
> *Jenny,
> That is the problem with feeding pigeons on a balconey. You can't keep the ones you don't want there, away.*


----------



## Jenny (Apr 28, 2002)

Thanks you guys. Man, everything was so perfect until this stuff started happening. I mean, I feel sorry for him and everything, but he'd be better off somewhere else. I don't feed him and he still comes and tries to invade the family. I just really hope he gets the hint soon and goes someplace else. 

Thanks for the advice - I appreciate it.

Jenny


----------



## Jenny (Apr 28, 2002)

140!! Oh my God - I certainly don't want that to happen! I really hope he just quits this, because my little pigeon family have a nice thing going on, and this pigoen, even though I feel kind of sorry for him, is ruining everything!

Thanks Mary,
Jenny


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Problem is that a flock (or family unit) will generally attract more pigeons. When I had my balcony pair contentedly producing squabs like it was a conveyor belt







they were fine for a while (they first nested in midwinter!) but then their previous broods of youngsters would come back to scrounge food,or to roost at night. 

My pair would chase them off (as pigeons do, once they start another brood)but there got to be about 8 of them creeping back at night after a while. Eventually they found other places to roost, and some paired up with members of the local flock.

Then another pair muscled in and tried building a nest in the other corner (right on a drain grill!) so I had to remove twigs as fast as they brought them until they gave up on it. 

Finally, two more decided to nest while I was away for a couple weeks, and the male fought with my male and any other pigeon that came near. I couldn't bear to destroy a nest with eggs, so I built a wooden wall round them, with one exit on/off the balcony. They raised one brood, then went elsewhere.

After my male disappeared (and his mate raised two young by herself, till all three left) I carried on putting food out for the locals. 5 or 6 regulars became 12, then 20....until the apartment management (I own it but it is leasehold) started laying down the law and threatening anti-pigeon action.

I do not feed them now - I endanger my lease if I 'encourage' or 'harbor' pigeons and,more to the pigeon point, I would risk unwelcome attention to, and possible action against, the local ferals. Now I provide water for them, so they can bathe or drink, but that does not attract them in any numbers - quick drink or a splash and they are off.

So, balcony pigeons are lovely to have, but one need be pretty careful about them, is my experience.

John


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello Jenny

It also seems your pigeon family are getting alittle too comfy on your balcony that will also cause problems since they will constantly lay eggs and the babies will always come back.... on my balcony i have 5 nests, 3 with eggs, 1 with young squabs and another with older squabs+ 2 pigeons i recieved from Kristy that i am raising








If you haven't read the story yet it's under "Need lots of help"
After all these babies hatch i will take the boxes away one by one so they will STOP nesting although i will still provide them with food....it's just getting TOO dirty out there and i can't even get the poop off(it's like rock hard) and as John said..if the managers find out they probably will kick me out( i had them in today fixing a pipe and i made sure the blinds were CLOSED)









Good Luck with your pigeons!

Mary


----------

